# Sony VPL90ES



## AudioVideoNerds (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm looking to get a new projector in my theater. I have a 14ft throw distance and a 100" Stewart 16:9 screen, my budget it 10k and suggestions??


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What model do you have now? Does it have to be 3D capable?


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah as Mech asked more information is needed before any kind of reasonable recommendation can be given.


----------

